# [App] *Christmas Special Gift* - ZDbox v 4.2.415 [2013-12-20]



## ZDworks (Dec 13, 2013)

**********************************************************​*** ZDbox Christmas Special Gift ** *​​​​**100% of Winning for everyone* *

Time: Dec 23 - Dec 26​​​​1. Download & Open the ZDbox 4.2.415​2. Get the gift from your Socks in ZDbox​3. Share your Gift to Twitter/Facebook/Google+​4. After sharing done, you can redeem the Christmas gift​​​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*4.2.415 changelog [ Dec 20, 2013 ]*

*1.[NEW] Enjoy the Christmas Surprise ! 
2.[BUG] Fixed crash issue and battery indicator error on Android 4.4.x*



The most popular system optimize toolbox with more than 20,000,000 users now. 
*ZDbox is an amazing all-in-one toolbox.It can save your battery and boost your android running speed!*

ZDbox holds a collection of useful tools and has a nice and easy to use interface. With ZDbox you're getting your mobile/cell phone under control, do easily some optimization and customize it to your needs. 
An essential tool which you will love!

------ *Join Beta Test Group* ------

Please help us improve ZDbox by being the Beta tester in here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communit...09710935165203

*Widgets: *
Keep screen always on, kill all tasks, WiFi on/off, airplane mode on/off, brightness adjustment, sound settings, rotate screen on/off, bluetooth on/off, start/stop sync, switch between 2G/3G/4G, 
app lock on/off, GPS on/off, APN on/off (mobile access point),LED flashlight on/off

*Battery info: *
Monitoring and showing information about remaining battery time, temperature, health, time since last boot, necessary time until full charge and so on
one tap power saver ：click battery saving button to turn Battery saving mode on/off. Turn off Battery saving mode to resume the previous mobile status before battery saving. 

*Traffic counter: *
Monthly/daily mobile data usage overview, shows remaining data traffic, detailed data usage information for each app. 

*Do not disturb: *
Just set days and the time when you need your privacy and you won't be disturbed by your phone. Set phone to silent, vibration or airplane mode. 

*App lock: *
Protect apps with a password or pattern, for exmaple your contacts, Facebook, Twitter, Whatsapp,Gmail and so on. 

*Task killer: *
· Kill all apps at once, define protected apps which won't be killed, set auto kill when screen gets locked, mark single or multiple apps to kill.
· If your phone is rooted,you can use root task killer to stop self-starting apps and save more battery. 
history eraser：
clean your（Browser history,market search history,Google Map search history,Gmail search history,Clipboard） 

*Uninstaller:* 
Shows used/available internal and SD card memory. Apps can be easily uninstalled. Single or multiple (batch) uninstall possible. 
App to SD: 
Move apps to your SD card. Single or multiple (batch) move possible. Only for Android 2.2 and 2.3. 
Cache Cleaner:With Cache Cleaner you can clean your cache of phone.protect your secret without a trace.

------ Thanks to following people for all their effort and support ------

Zamana, Jarek Mazur, Zhengyi Zhang, Johan Jaworski, Михаил Семашко, Lumir Strauch, Rongrong Xu, Meiyan Quan, Sebastian Klaus, ahmet erdem, 
Yasuo Yamazaki, אלישיב סבח‬‎, factorymark, Muhammad Almufathaly

-------- ZDbox Team is seeking business cooperation on a global scale ------
1.International Agency
2.Advertising Service
3.Independent CP (Content Provider)
4.Channels Cooperation
Contact: [email protected]

-------- Contact us ---------
If U have any problem, please contact us: [email protected]
Twitter: https://twitter.com/ZDbox
Google+: https://plus.google.com/117708970313185239989
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ZDboxinter
Website: http://zdbox.net
Prompt communication is better than one star comment！


----------



## philippbrian (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice apps, love it no more!!


----------



## derekmiguel (Dec 12, 2013)

Already update to 4.2.415！ Not see the Christmas Gift Page...How can I get my gift?

Did it start yet???

I want Nexus 5 Ahaaaaa!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------

